# 3 y/o Golden, Lymphoma



## jdeveso (Jan 11, 2014)

I am hoping someone has good information on treatment options for lymphoma. I have 3 y/o golden retriever Ozzy who was diagnosed with lymphoma in July 2013. Confirmed by a board certified pathologist. We did not have the test to determine b cell vs t cell because the vet said we would loose time if we waited for that and it is expensive. Treat with B cell therapy (CHOP), and if he responds then we know its B cell. He is just finishing up CHOP therapy, went into remission with first dose, but his nodes were noted to be slightly bigger on 12/26/13. 2.5 cm and 3cm bilat in neck. The decision was made to complete CHOP (2 more dose) and see where we stand. He is acting fine, happy and eating well. If not for the hair loss that started in December you would not know he is battling this. 

I want to know my next step before it is time to make it. If he still has good quality and treatment is recommended then I want to know what to do.

So far we discussed MOPP which sounds like there are bad side effects and it is costly.

Retreat with another round of CHOP, but the rescue drug Elspar is not available anymore which is a real disappointment.

Treat with predisone (I've heard mixed things about this, some dogs go a long time while others have 1-2 month success)

I've researched on my own oral Leukeran in combination with Imutrex. 

I also wonder if there could be mixed b and t cell variant with him and wonder if I should now have that determined (if possible).


Ozzy is getting a new sister in the spring, and I want him to at the very least have a happy summer.

Any info on treatment and response you could provide would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I am so sorry and have no advice other than to recommend a Facebook group for dogs with Lymphoma. There are members here with unfortunate experience and I'm sure they will chime in. Best wishes.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

